# Hi everyone.



## FluffyBunny (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi everyone, my name is Eric.

I hail from Mordor (some call it California).

Not sure I wan't to say how long I've been writing music quite yet, since I haven't really been practicing all that time.

I was planning on starting a youtube channel showcasing my music soon, as well as showing what is going on within the composition. It will be fun I think.

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 28, 2022)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 29, 2022)

Warm welcome from Florida, Eric--let us know when you get your channel up & running
Stay fluffy & have fun on the forum!


----------



## abirakari (Apr 21, 2022)

Welcome aboard!







Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello from the East Coast!


----------



## BassClef (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello Eric and welcome to the family... from deep in south Texas!


----------

